# Don't Paint it... Chrome it?



## FACTORY (Feb 21, 2010)

I just ran across this site earlier today, apparently these guys do a great 
job "chrome painting" guitars (from what I can see) so I thought I'd share it 
with you guys---> Coat of Chrome - Don't Paint it Chrome It - Chrome Guitars










Has any one ever been to this site or heard of these guys before?


----------



## FYP666 (Feb 21, 2010)

Never heard of 'em, but hell, those look actually great!


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 21, 2010)

That's pretty cool, never heard of it before though. I wonder how much weight it adds to a guitar.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 21, 2010)

Those are sweet, wonder how they hold up over time. Most chrome finishes tend to flake and fuck up.


----------



## Zahs (Feb 21, 2010)

Chrome is badass!!!! vacuum mirror finishes are also top notch.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 22, 2010)

Must weigh a TON and be hell to clean. Nice looking but not for me.


----------



## pink freud (Feb 22, 2010)

Today's To-Do List:

Play Guitar
Clean Guitar
Play Guitar
Clean Guitar
Play Guitar
Clean Guitar


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 22, 2010)

I like the idea, but it kinda fails in practice in my opinion... besides attracting fingerprints like a mofo, it'd also be really sensitive to scratches and dings and look virtually black on most indoor stages anyway, just shinier. Joe Satriani's chrome boy guitar has been around for a few years now and I can't say it looks that sexy anymore...

I really dig silver metallic and silverburst finishes though. And this guy:


----------



## Elysian (Feb 22, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Those are sweet, wonder how they hold up over time. Most chrome finishes tend to flake and fuck up.



There is a process that's faux chrome, it gets you the mirror like finish, but uses traditional finishing practices. That seems to be what this guy is doing. It won't flake, it's going to be just like any other poly or lacquer finish.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 22, 2010)

what´s up with people thinking it will be heavy?! it´s just a finish, it´s not a friggin´ steel coating! 

they don´t weight more than the finish on any average guitar. and that´s not much.

and yeah, this isn´t the kind of chrome paint you find on cheap made-in-china toy squirt guns, this is a perfect finish that stays there as long as any finish would.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 22, 2010)

I was thinking of having this done to one of my Dracos. I'd never use it that often. I'd only take it out of the case for special occasions.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Feb 22, 2010)

wow!! I want my bike helmet chrome!! because is booring red.


----------



## hide (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Valserp (Feb 22, 2010)

How's about getting an acrylic body and having only the backside of it chromed?

Profit? Eh? Eh?


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 22, 2010)

i wonder why they cant name dean razorback :S


----------



## darren (Feb 23, 2010)

I wonder if this is the same guy that had an operation called "Girls, Guns & Guitars" a while back.


----------



## Elysian (Feb 23, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I was thinking of having this done to one of my Dracos. I'd never use it that often. I'd only take it out of the case for special occasions.



That might actually make a Draco look good to me


----------



## Banana Wedgie (Feb 23, 2010)

Mmmmhmmmm that Razorback looks quite nice, considering that Dean ones don't. Normally.


----------



## FACTORY (Feb 24, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Those are sweet, wonder how they hold up over time. Most chrome finishes tend to flake and fuck up.


 
This is what they have to say about that on their site.

_-This finish is *not* *a spray paint or vacuum metalizing*. This finish is the combination of special catalyzed base coatings; a *silver metal deposition *(similar to the material used in mirrors) and a protective acrylic urethane top coat (similar to the industrial clear coat on your car).* The combined layers result in a durable non peeling coating that will not flake or yellow*. Yes, the finished surface will accept conventional paints to enable striping, accenting with graphics or airbrushing._


----------



## FACTORY (Jul 14, 2010)

Has any one got their Axe chromed by these guys yet? Would love to know how good these guys really are.


----------



## Out of this Swirled (Jul 14, 2010)

I believe that there is a guy doing this in the UK now also, it seems very similar from what I was told. They look nice.


----------



## FACTORY (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm just curious as to how reflective their chrome painting process is once done. If its 10x better than that alsa killer chrome crap then I may get an Axe or two chromed by them some day.

Ever since I created my Chrome swirl Jem concept for the Jem contest I can't stop thinking about getting an Axe done up like it. Especially since they claim "_the finished surface will accept conventional paints to enable striping, accenting with graphics or airbrushing"_

Chrome + black swirl






Red tinted chrome + black swirl


----------



## Disco Volante (Jul 14, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Those are sweet, wonder how they hold up over time. Most chrome finishes tend to flake and fuck up.



+1 You guys ever see the old Joe Satriani Chromeboy models after a few years?


----------



## jl-austin (Jul 14, 2010)

FACTORY said:


> I'm just curious as to how reflective their chrome painting process is once done. If its 10x better than that alsa killer chrome crap then I may get an Axe or two chromed by them some day.
> 
> Ever since I created my Chrome swirl Jem concept for the Jem contest I can't stop thinking about getting an Axe done up like it. Especially since they claim "_the finished surface will accept conventional paints to enable striping, accenting with graphics or airbrushing"_
> 
> ...



Wow those look AWESOME!


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jul 15, 2010)

^fuck yeah those mockups look great. liking the silver one more.


----------



## FACTORY (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks guys_!_


----------



## Jontain (Jul 16, 2010)

The swirl finishes over chrome look really good, dont think ive ever seen a finish quite like it.


----------



## littlephil (Jul 16, 2010)

Reminded me of this stuff
Alsa Corp | Killer Cans Killer Chrome
Chrome paint in spraycans, looks really good.


----------



## Razorgrin (Jul 16, 2010)

Valserp said:


> How's about getting an acrylic body and having only the backside of it chromed?
> 
> Profit? Eh? Eh?


THIS IS AMAZING

MAKE IT RIGHT NOW

Also, maybe include some switchable LEDs in there somewhere because I really like things that light up and sparkle. (I wasn't called "Crow" for nothin'...)


----------



## Daggorath (Jul 16, 2010)

Not the biggest fan of shiney finishes but those look sick.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Aug 26, 2010)

Andromalia said:


> Must weigh a TON and be hell to clean. Nice looking but not for me.



It wont weigh any different because its no thicker than 3 or 4 layers or paint


----------



## Bungle (Aug 26, 2010)

FACTORY said:


> Red tinted chrome + black swirl


If you make that guitar I will have your babies.


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Sep 2, 2010)

FACTORY said:


> Red tinted chrome + black swirl



Always wanted a chrome guitar... but now I really want these... they both look damn beautiful!


----------



## BenInKY (Sep 2, 2010)

If it was actual chrome metal it would kill the guitar's resonance and make it heavy as hell...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 2, 2010)

hide said:


>



Now that is gorgeous. 

Any news on this chappie from the UK? I've got a LAG sitting here that I could happily stand to see modified and chromed......


----------



## meisterjager (Sep 2, 2010)

Is this guy doing a lunge/groin grab combo?


----------



## Enselmis (Sep 2, 2010)

meisterjager said:


> Is this guy doing a lunge/groin grab combo?



HA YES! That's awesome.

I'd kill for a combination of those 2 chrome Jem mockups. It'd be red chrome body with the silver vine inlay. That'd be sexy.


----------



## FACTORY (Sep 23, 2010)

meisterjager said:


> Is this guy doing a lunge/groin grab combo?


 
Yes, I believe he is._ lol _


----------



## Jontain (Sep 23, 2010)

^ lols thats epic


----------



## jymellis (Sep 23, 2010)

that one looks like a straight up chrome boy copy, also notice on the guy doing them. if you look at the reflections in the chrome, it doesnt look very mirror like, the lines get blurry, and you can see orange peel or dimpling. especcialy by the control knob holes.






i also like the finish on this


----------



## DeBlackSin (Sep 23, 2010)

chrome cover starts to seem fucking awesome!


----------

